# Poly Cutting edge for Skid Steer Bucket



## sgman (Oct 30, 2008)

Anybody know where to buy one, and is the expense worth the time they last? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never heard of a poly cutting edge for a bucket. I would just stick with a steal cuuting edge if I was you.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Why the need for a ploy cutting edge? I have a project that is making me use them this year, at their expense... They didn't want scratching.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

If you are clearing snow off bricks or pavers, you may want to consider it. JMO


----------



## sgman (Oct 30, 2008)

mercer_me;620231 said:


> I have never heard of a poly cutting edge for a bucket. I would just stick with a steal cuuting edge if I was you.


They are out there....HOA does not want there driveways and pavers marked up.

He who signs the checks makes the rules!!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sgman;620155 said:


> Anybody know where to buy one, and is the expense worth the time they last? Any help would be appreciated.


we tried one but the cowpokes had it tore off in no time, i wouldnt waste the money unless it is specd out


----------

